# Soft Button : Nút Back Và Home Mềm  Tiện Lợi Trên Android



## 0926647127 (6 Tháng mười 2017)

Chắc có lần trong lúc sử dụng điện thoại android  bạn đã từng gặp tình huống phiền toái khi nút back, home  trên máy bỗng trở chứng , không làm sao trở về màn hình trước được. Chúng ta phải làm gì đây? mang đi sửa ? hay mua cái mới ?!! .Các bạn hãy khoan vội, giờ đây đã có ứng dụng android miễn phí *Soft Button*. *Soft Button* là ứng dụng tạo các nút mềm : Back, Home (không root) để  thay thế  hoặc giúp  giảm thiểu  sử dụng  các nút bấm cứng trên điện thoại android.

Sử dụng *Soft Button* rất đơn giản : đầu tiên bấm vào nút “cài đặt nút back” (“Enable back button”) để đi đến màn hình cài đặt , tiếp đó lướt màn hình để tìm dòng *BackHomeButton* nằm dưới thẻ dịch vụ ( Hỗ trợ (hay khả năng truy cập)--->dịch vụ--->* BackHomeButton*).Click chuột vào dòng đó rồi đẩy nút công tắc để hiện nút back, home  và bạn có thể chạm lướt trên nó để kéo đến vị trí thích hợp .
Ngoài ra các bạn có thể thay đổi kích thưóc hay đảo vị trí của các nút back ,home .. bằng cách nhấn nút cài đặt nằm ở thanh bar  trên cùng của ứng dụng.

Nếu máy bạn dùng android  từ 5.1.1 trở lên thì nút còn lại là nút Power mềm, còn không sẽ là nút cài đặt nhanh.

Để cài đặt ,vào CH Play, gõ : soft button (hay nút back) sau đó chon biểu tượng như hình ở dưới  để cài đặt


----------



## anchibebong (9 Tháng mười 2017)

Đọc xong vẫn ko hiểu bài viết muốn nói gì


----------

